
'Fast and Furious' actor Paul Walker dies in car crash - hackhackhack
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/30/5161638/fast-and-furious-actor-paul-walker-dies-in-car-crash-tmz-reports
======
namenotrequired
This is eerie: [http://paulwalker.com/](http://paulwalker.com/)

